# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مشکل پایین بودن معدل کتبی دیپلم

## passenger

سلام....
من امسال کنکور دادم و درصدام خوب نبود و رتبمم 14 هزار شد ( زیاد نخوندم )
واسه سال 94 میخوام جدی شروع کنم بخونم . ولی میترسم هر چی بخونم بی فایده باشه و رشته مورد علاقمو قبول نشم چون معدل کتبیم کمه !
منطقه 3
معدل کتبی : 15.94
رشته تجربی
همه درسام بالای 16 ـن ( ریاضی 17 ، شیمی 19 ، فیزیک 16 و...) اما 3 تا از درسام افتضاحن ! زیست 11 ، زمین شناسی 12 ، ادبیات 13
به نظرتون امیدی هست؟؟ بخونم میتونم پزشکی قبول شم؟ یا رتبم زیر 500 شه ؟ پتانسیلشو دارم بخونم . میتونم میانگین درصدمو تا 65 هم بیارم ولی تنها دغدغه ای که دارم تاثیر معدله !
مرسی

----------


## farshidr90

به نظر من که بشین و بخون.

----------


## mhkh1368

> سلام....
> من امسال کنکور دادم و درصدام خوب نبود و رتبمم 14 هزار شد ( زیاد نخوندم )
> واسه سال 94 میخوام جدی شروع کنم بخونم . ولی میترسم هر چی بخونم بی فایده باشه و رشته مورد علاقمو قبول نشم چون معدل کتبیم کمه !
> منطقه 3
> معدل کتبی : 15.94
> رشته تجربی
> همه درسام بالای 16 ـن ( ریاضی 17 ، شیمی 19 ، فیزیک 16 و...) اما 3 تا از درسام افتضاحن ! زیست 11 ، زمین شناسی 12 ، ادبیات 13
> به نظرتون امیدی هست؟؟ بخونم میتونم پزشکی قبول شم؟ یا رتبم زیر 500 شه ؟ پتانسیلشو دارم بخونم . میتونم میانگین درصدمو تا 65 هم بیارم ولی تنها دغدغه ای که دارم تاثیر معدله !
> مرسی


دوست عزیز راه دیگه ای که نداری همینه که هست 
پس وقتت رو صرف اینجور افکار نکن و بخون.تلبته با یک مشاور خوب

----------


## DR Matrix

ادب=63.7
عرب=34.7
دین=62.7
زبان=62.7
ریاضی=50
ست=70
فیز=83.7شیمی=50


کتبی سال 88 =   15.96

منطقه2  رتبه 2100 قبولی پزشکی سراسری یاسوج(پسر)

----------


## Orwell

> ادب=63.7
> عرب=34.7
> دین=62.7
> زبان=62.7
> ریاضی=50
> ست=70
> فیز=83.7شیمی=50
> 
> 
> ...


داداش میشه منبعش رو هم بگی ؟

----------


## Takfir

دوست عزیز معدل هایی خیلی کمتر از شما پزشکی دارو و دندونپزشکی قبول میشن! در ضمن این معدل کتبی شما اصلا کم نیست!

اینطور نیست که همه معدلشون 20 باشه شما 15!

پس حاشیه هارو ازش بزنید! اگر به هدفتون ایمان داشته باشید بلا شک میرسید به اون!

ملاک اصلی همچنان کنکوره!

----------


## DR Matrix

> داداش میشه منبعش رو هم بگی ؟


یکی از بچه های همین انجمن بخوای نام کاربریشو بهت میدم بری کارنامشو از خودش بگیری ، با این درصدا این رتبه با توجه به معدلش معقوله

----------


## mona27

سلام
راستش نمیدونستم سوالمو کجا مطرح کنم برا همین اینجا پرسیدم
من حدود 10 ساله دیپلم گرفتم و بنا به دلایلی نشد تا امسال کنکور بدم و ایشالله اگه خدا بخوادامسال قراره شرکت کنم 
حالا سوالم اینجاست که ایا معدل دیپلم تو کنکور لحاظ میشه و مهمه؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> سلام
> راستش نمیدونستم سوالمو کجا مطرح کنم برا همین اینجا پرسیدم
> من حدود 10 ساله دیپلم گرفتم و بنا به دلایلی نشد تا امسال کنکور بدم و ایشالله اگه خدا بخوادامسال قراره شرکت کنم 
> حالا سوالم اینجاست که ایا معدل دیپلم تو کنکور لحاظ میشه و مهمه؟


 خب میفته سال 83 دیگه سال اخذ دیپلمتون درسته؟اگر اینطوره که احتمالا تاثیر نداشته باشه(اخه فکر کنم مال ۸۴ به بعد رو تاثیر میدن)البته اگر اون زمانم امتحاناتتون نهایی بودن و نمرتون ثبت شده احتمالش هست تاثیر بدن

----------

